# Where to get a stand for large tank (pics welcome)



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi fellow GTA members, i am just curious what you guys use as a stand for a large tank, of say 75g (or similar).

My preference would be something with doors to hide the cannister and other fish stuff inside. The have something at Big Al, but it is between 150 - 300 $ depending on model, and i honestly would want to see other options in the <200 $ with doors. I am not very mechanically inclided to do my own stand, but if price would be much much cheaper, i would consider seing if i could realistically do it. Also, i do like seing different setups, so pls feel free to send pics of your setups, no matter what it may be.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Its not hard to build your own, And you will save a ton of $$.

I built my stand for my 135 for 60$, With 2X6.

No doors because its a in-wall, But 60$.


----------

